# الخطوات المطلوبة لنقل الكفاله حتى اذا كنت مستجد ولم يستخرج لك اقامه من قبل



## eng.a.h2009 (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
​ارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع ولو فتره قصيره حتى يتمكن الجميع من مشاهدته خصوصا المهندسين الجدد التائهين فى السعودية ومش عارفين يتصرفو ازاى او يعملو ايه مع معقبين بيقفلو الطرق امامهم وبيستغلوهم بطريقه بشعه ومن الممكن ان الموضوع ده ينير الطريق امامهم بعد مشكلة الجوازات والعماله اللى بتترحل الايام دى بسبب الاقامه وعدم العمل عند الكفيل وخصوصا انى قابلت اكتر من واحد فى مكتب العمل معه نفس المشكله 
احببت ان اقول لكم على هذا الموضوع لانه يهم الكثير من المهندسين الجدد اللذين وقعو فى مشكلة النطاقات الحمراء والصفراء واللتى عملت قلق كبير للمهندسين فى استخراج الاقامات وخصوصا فى هذا الوقت وقرار ترحيل من لا يعمل عند كفيله والجوازات وما ادراك مالجوازات واللتى اصبح شعارها المقص 

اخوانى لمن يهمه الامر هذه هى الخطوات الواجب اتباعها لنقل الكفاله حتى لو كنت جديدا فى المملكه وانا معايا الورقه الخاصة بها ولكن بها شروط وهى : 

اولا : ان يكون العامل امضى ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ دخوله المملكه   ثانيا : ان يكون كفيله فى احد النطاقين الاحمر أو الاصفر 

وعلى فكره ياجماعه ده مش نقل الكفاله الموضوع ده علشان يطلعلك رخصة عمل مؤقته وبرخصة العمل المؤقته تقدر تطلع اقامه مؤقته على الكفيل القديم وبيها تنقل كفاله بس رخصة العمل المؤقته ليها شروط وهى :

اولا : يبعتلك جواز السفر ( يعنى يعطيك الجواز لتصوير التأشيره والجواز حيث انه مطلوب صورتهما)

ثانيا : يكون كفيلك متعاون معاك يعنى لازم يعمل تنازل عنك لكفيلك الجديد ومصدق من الغرفة التجاريه 

ثالثا : يعملك خطابين تنازل واحد موجه لمكتب العمل والثانى موجه للجوازات مصدقين من الغرفه التجاريه

رابعا : خطاب تفويض للمكتب اللذى سيقوم بنقل الكفاله ويكون باسم شخص (المعقب ) مكتوب فيه اسمه كاملا ورقم هويته ومصدق من الغرفه التجارية 

هذا المطلوب من الكفيل القديم  

نأتى للمطلوب من الكفيل اتلجديد :

اولا : يعمل خطاب على مطبوعات المؤسسه او الشركة الخاصه بيه يطلب فيه نقل كفالة العامل لكفالته حيث انه فى امس الحاجه اليه ولخدماته ومصدق من الغرفة التجارية ويكون موجه لمكتب العمل 

ثانيا : ان يرفق مع الخطاب صورة من السجل التجارى للمؤسسه او الشركة الخاصة بيه 

وتذهب بهذه الاوراق الى مكتب العمل طبعا لازم الكفيل الجديد يروح معاك علشان مطلوب صورة من بطاقته (صورة الهويه) ترفق مع الاوراق فيقومون بتقديم طلب لوزارة العمل لعمل رخصة مؤقتة وتنتظر من 3 ايام الى اسبوع ثم تذهب الى مكتب العمل ومعك الكفيل لانه هياخد رقم الرخصة وياخد خطاب للجوازات ويطلع بيهم على الجوازات ليستكمل باقى الاجراءات ولو الموضوع خلص من مكتب العمل يبقى ان شاء الله كله تمام وهتتحل المشكلة ان شاء الله 

انا بقول الموضوع ده لان انا موجود بالسعودية من سنه بالتمام والكمال ولسه ماطلعتش اقامه رحت لمعقبين كتير وكلهم قالولى مش هينفع تنقل كفاله اللا لما تطلع اقامة الاول خصوصا ان كفيلى فى حفر الباطن وانا فى مدينة اخرى فتوكلت على الله ورحت مكتب العمل اسأل يمكن الاقى حل رحت لاكتر من موظف قالولى نفس الكلام فكرهت الدنيا كلها والعملية اتقفلت فرحت فى الاخر لموظف محترم قاللى ادخل على رئيس مكتب خدمة العملاء دخلت للراجل وكان اكثر احتراما لو كل الموظفين مثلة والله البلد دى كان اتصلح حالها اسمه غازى راجل محترم بجد قاللى ينفع هنعملك رخصة عمل مؤقته وبيها تطلع اقامة على كفيلك القديم طبعا الاقامه مؤقتا وطالعه لغرض نقل الكفاله وبعد كده الكفيل الجديد يطلعلك اقامه نظاميه وانا ماشى فى الاجراءات وخلصتها من مكتب العمل وان شاء الله رايح الجوازات بكره

ياجماعه والله ده اللى حصل معايا بالظبط ولاتسمع كلام احد اطلع على مكتب العمل وخد الاوراق دى معاك وقلهم عايز اعمل رخصة عمل مؤقته علشان انقل كفاله وهتكون اسهل طبعا لو ان كفيلك القديم والجديد فى نفس المنطقه يعنى الاثنين فى مدينه واحده وماتسمعش كلام حد انا عرفت الموضوع ده من زمان ولكن لما سألت اثنين معقبين وقالولى مش ينفع فسكت وقلت استنى لما كفيلى تاخد مؤسسته الخط الاخضر وعلى فكره اتلغى شرط نقل الكفاله بعد سنتين يعنى ممكن تنقل فى اى وقت 
اتمنى انى اكون افدت اخوانى الجدد مثلى لانه موضوع ليس لنا ذنب فيه وانما ضحايا هذا النظام ندفع فلوس ونأتى الى هنا ونجد انفسنا ندفع فلوس تانى لنقل الكفاله وعلى فكره ياجماعه رسوم نقل الكفاله 2000 ريال والمعقب اللذى سينقل لك الكفاله 2000 ريال او حسب شطارتك فى الاتفاق معاه ولكنهم ايضا يستغلون الظروف اللى انت فيها ويبالغون فى الاتعاب واحنا غصب عننا مضطرون لذلك يعنى استنزاف فى استنزاف (وفى الاخر بيحسدو العمال ويقولو العمال بتحول 150 مليار سنويا بدون ماتستفيد منها الدوله ) ده طبعا غير غرامة التاخير فى استخراج الاقامه وال 2400 ريال غرامة على العمال الاجانب يعنى كله تجارة فى تجارة ولا نستطيع ان نقول غير :  الله المستعان

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ان ربنا ييسرلنا الامور وربنا يفك كرب كل مسلم


----------



## أحبك في الله (15 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعة الموضوع ده مهم لكثير من إخوانا المهندسين 
ياريت يتم تثبيته فترة لإفادة أكبر قدر ممكن


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 أبريل 2013)

ربنا ينصرك يا أخي و جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 أبريل 2013)

أحبك في الله قال:


> يا جماعة الموضوع ده مهم لكثير من إخوانا المهندسين
> ياريت يتم تثبيته فترة لإفادة أكبر قدر ممكن



طيب 
الموضوع للتثبيت لفترة


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamad Osama (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohd.ali (18 أبريل 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

إن شاء الله كل إمورك تمام ونقلت وطلعت الإقامة 

أنا عندي نفس المشكلة الكفيل في القصيم وعايز أنقل على شركة في جدة وأنا في الرياض فيا ريت لو توضح لي شوية حاجات:
1- لازم الكفيل الحالي يكتب تنازل ما ينفع من غيرو وخصوصا هو نطاقو أحمر؟
2- لازم أنا أروح مع الكفيل الجديد مكتب العمل والجوازات ولا ممكن يروح لوحدو والجواز معاه؟
3- وأخدت معاك زمن كم الإجراءات؟

أسأل الله لك التوفيق وشكرا للمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## sa2 (18 أبريل 2013)

الله معك ان شاء الله ويصلح حالك ويصلح حال بلدنا مصر وان شاء الله بلدنا اتكون احسن قريب


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (18 أبريل 2013)

Mohd.ali قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> 
> إن شاء الله كل إمورك تمام ونقلت وطلعت الإقامة
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

اخى الفاضل ممكن كفيلك الجديد يروح لوحده وياخد الاوراق المطلوبه اللى انا ذكرتها فى اول الموضوع بس لازم الكفيل الجديد هو اللى يروح وليس المعقب او لو الكفيل عامل لمعقب تفويض ممكن يروح مكانه وياخد معاه صورة الهوية الوطنية بس لما انا رحت مكتب العمل قالولى لازم الكفيل الجديد ييجى 

ثانيا لازم كفيلك الحالى يعما حطاب تنازل موجه لمكتب العمل بانه موافق على نقل كفالتك للكفيل الجديد وخطاب مثله للجوازات ويعمل خطاب تفويض ياسم المعقب اللى هيمشى فى اجراءات نقل الكفاله 

اما بالنسبة للوقت فانا ماشى فى اجراءاتها حاليا خلصتها من مكتب العمل وحاليا فى الجوازات 

وربنا يوفق الجميع وييسرلنا امورنا


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (18 أبريل 2013)

sa2 قال:


> الله معك ان شاء الله ويصلح حالك ويصلح حال بلدنا مصر وان شاء الله بلدنا اتكون احسن قريب



ربنا يكرمك امين يارب


----------



## ahlatef (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم eng.a.h2009 جزاك الله كل خير على معلوماتك ووفقك وايانا الى ما يحب ويرضى . اخي الكريم احب اقولك الاول اني عملت تسجيل مخصوص علشان ارد على مشاركتك واشكرك لانك حد ايجابي وبتحب الخير لغيرك .. ثانيا انا نفس حالتك تقريبا وعدا التلت شهور والكفيل الحر معملش الاقامة ورغم اني والحمد لله اعمل في مكان محترم جدا بفضل الله ثم بعض الاهل الذين دلوني عليها ولكني قد هيأت نفسي للعودة لمصر بسبب موضوع الاقامة بعد يأسي من استخراجها من الكفيل اللي عنده مشاكل كتير جدا سجل ورخصة منتهية ونطاق ابيض ومكانه في محافظة اخرى غير مكان السجل وغير مكاني انا كمان .. اخيرا احب اشكرك جدا على معلوماتك وسأتحرك باذن الله فيها والله الموفق الى ما فيه الخير لنا ..


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (22 أبريل 2013)

ahlatef قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ الكريم eng.a.h2009 جزاك الله كل خير على معلوماتك ووفقك وايانا الى ما يحب ويرضى . اخي الكريم احب اقولك الاول اني عملت تسجيل مخصوص علشان ارد على مشاركتك واشكرك لانك حد ايجابي وبتحب الخير لغيرك .. ثانيا انا نفس حالتك تقريبا وعدا التلت شهور والكفيل الحر معملش الاقامة ورغم اني والحمد لله اعمل في مكان محترم جدا بفضل الله ثم بعض الاهل الذين دلوني عليها ولكني قد هيأت نفسي للعودة لمصر بسبب موضوع الاقامة بعد يأسي من استخراجها من الكفيل اللي عنده مشاكل كتير جدا سجل ورخصة منتهية ونطاق ابيض ومكانه في محافظة اخرى غير مكان السجل وغير مكاني انا كمان .. اخيرا احب اشكرك جدا على معلوماتك وسأتحرك باذن الله فيها والله الموفق الى ما فيه الخير لنا ..



السلام عليكم 

اخى الفاضل شكرا ليك ووالله انا عارف انها مشكلة كبيره جدا لقد اوصلتنى لحالة اليأس ووصلت لانى اطلب خروج نهائى من البلد دى فلقيت المشكله اكبر انى مقدرش اخرج نهائى اللا لما اطلع اقامه ده طبعا لو عدى عليا 3 شهور يعنى اصبحت محبوس لا انا عارف اطلع اقامه ولا عارف ارجع بلدى واسافر هنعمل ايه فى انظمة وقوانين كلها ضد اى اجنبى وللاسف بنقول احنا اجانب فى بلد عربى 

ربنا ييسرلك وييسر للجميع وامشى فى الاجراءات دى ياهندسة ومتسمعش كلام حد والله رحت لمعقب اللى المفروض هينقلى كفاله قفلها تماما امامى وقال مستحيل تنقل كفاله او تطلع اقامه اللا لما كفيلك القديم يطلعهالك مع انه تشوف فيهم تكبر غير عادى وتيجى تكلمهم كانك بتشحت منهم ويتشرط عليك ولما قلتله عايز انقل كفاله اول كلمه قالها اخد 2000 ريال قبل حتى مايعرف الظروف ايه مش عارف الناس دى عباره عن ايه وياريتهم فاهمين حاجه وقعد اسبوعين ولقيته بعدها بيقلى لازم تروح على كفيلك القديم ولازم هو اللى يطلعلك الاقامه 

*الله المستعان *


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (22 أبريل 2013)

اخر المستجدلت ياهندسه 

الكفيل الجديد راح على مكتب العمل واخد خطاب موجه للجوزات واخد رقم رخصة العمل المؤقته وطلع على الجوازات وقالوله تعالى تانى يوم وتالت يوم اتصل عليا وقالى ابشرك الرخصه خلاص قربت جدا بس مطلوب تعمل كشف طبى وتصور الجواز وخطاب التنازل اللى الكفيل القديم كان عامله اللى موجه للجوازت وعملت الكشف الطبى وان شاء الله رايح بكره اخده من المستوصف واطلع على الجوازت والكفيل الجديد هيقابلنى هناك هو قاللى ان الموظف هناك قاله انها خلاص ناخد الاوراق دى وتطلع رخصة العمل مباشرة وبعدها نعمل اقامه مؤقته على الكفيل القديم وننقل كفاله ان شاء الله بس هتاخد مبلغ كبير لانى هطلع اقامه واجددها بعدها مباشرة لان الاقامه الاولى بتطلع بتاريخ بعد ماتدخل المملكه ب 3 شهور يعنى تحسب 3 شهور وتطلع الاقامه الاولى باتاريخ ده يعنى تعمل حسابك فى فلوس نقل الكفاله هتوصل تقريبا 4000 الاف ريال وتقريبا 5000 للاقامه الاولى وزيهم للتجديد واسمع انك لازم تسجل فى نقابة المهندسين السعوديين تقريبا ب 1250 ريال يعنى الواحد يشتغل ويسدد للحكومه وبس 

الله المستعان


----------



## haf_hamza (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

1. ما هو قانون العمل السعودي وهل هنالك نسخة رقمية ؟ 

2. ما هي الضوابط التي يجب فعلها لجلب الزوجة والولاد والأم والأب ؟ 

3. ما هي الرواتب المعقولة للمهندسين ؟


----------



## plz.help (24 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nic_man (27 أبريل 2013)

معقول لسه في ناس فيها الخير دا ... انا نفس مشكلتك ووصلت الامور معى انى فكرت اروح اسلم نفسي و اروح مصر ترحيل خصوصا انى مش عارف اشتغل بدون الاقامة اساسا لكن كلامك دا ادانى امل من جديد وهحاول اشوف اى شركة باى وضع وانقل عليها باذن الله .... جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (27 أبريل 2013)

nic_man قال:


> معقول لسه في ناس فيها الخير دا ... انا نفس مشكلتك ووصلت الامور معى انى فكرت اروح اسلم نفسي و اروح مصر ترحيل خصوصا انى مش عارف اشتغل بدون الاقامة اساسا لكن كلامك دا ادانى امل من جديد وهحاول اشوف اى شركة باى وضع وانقل عليها باذن الله .... جزاك الله عنا كل خير



السلام عليكم 

اخى الفاضل شكرا لك وربنا ييسرلك امرك وربنا يوفقك وتلاقى كفيل كويس يكون بيعرف ربنا ويتقى الله لان ده للاسف اصبح عمله نادرة اتوكل على الله وانقل كفاله واعمل زى اللى انا كتبته فى اول الموضوع وان شاء الله خير


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (27 أبريل 2013)

على فكرة ياجماعه انا سمعت انه اتفتح موضوع تغيير المهنه للسواق والحارس والمهن الخاصه حوالى 15 يوم بس اللى يعرف حد بالمهن دى خليه يروح مكتب العمل ويعرف ايه الشروط


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (27 أبريل 2013)

والله ياجماعه واحد حداد اليوم جايلى عايز ينقل كفاله على المؤسسة اللى شغال فيها بسأله ايه اللى حصل معاك قاللى انه كفيله قاله قدامك خيارين اما انك تخرج نهائى او انك تدفع 7000 ريال ده للكفيل بس علشان يوافق انه ينقل كفاله وطبعا مصريف نقل الكفاله على الحداد كلها فهل هذا يرضى الله ؟ هل هذا من الاسلام ؟ ماذا يسمى فى الاسلام ؟ 

علشان كدا بقول الكفيل اللى يخاف الله اصبح عمله نادرة للاسف  والله المستعان


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (1 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## محمودشمس (1 مايو 2013)

*افادك الله*


----------



## soklana (8 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamad Osama (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elngar14 (26 مايو 2013)

طيب استفسار يا جماعة انا بقالى شهرين هنا ونفس وضعكم ينفع ابدأ فى الاجراءات دى دلوقتى ولا لازم استنى ال3 شهور ؟


----------



## kiloNewton (27 مايو 2013)

لا المهلة متبقي عليها قليل سارع بتعديل وضعك باقرب وقت


----------



## kiloNewton (27 مايو 2013)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> والله ياجماعه واحد حداد اليوم جايلى عايز ينقل كفاله على المؤسسة اللى شغال فيها بسأله ايه اللى حصل معاك قاللى انه كفيله قاله قدامك خيارين اما انك تخرج نهائى او انك تدفع 7000 ريال ده للكفيل بس علشان يوافق انه ينقل كفاله وطبعا مصريف نقل الكفاله على الحداد كلها فهل هذا يرضى الله ؟ هل هذا من الاسلام ؟ ماذا يسمى فى الاسلام ؟
> 
> علشان كدا بقول الكفيل اللى يخاف الله اصبح عمله نادرة للاسف  والله المستعان



حسب موقع العمل و الي قريته بالجرايد انه لا يشترط رضا الكفيل السابق خلال المهلة الحالية للنقل قراتها اكثر من مرة ولكن لاعرف تفاصيل دقيقة


----------



## elngar14 (27 مايو 2013)

kiloNewton قال:


> لا المهلة متبقي عليها قليل سارع بتعديل وضعك باقرب وقت




حضرتك مش فاهمنى انا اقصد انى بقالى شهرين وفاضل شهر فى الفيزا والكفيل احمر ومش عارف اطلع اقامة وهو موافق على التنازل ينفع ابدأ فى نفس الاجراءات دى دلوقتى 
ولا لازم استنى شهر كمان لما التأشيرة تنتهى ؟؟


----------



## khaledadel (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك

وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## kiloNewton (28 مايو 2013)

elngar14 قال:


> حضرتك مش فاهمنى انا اقصد انى بقالى شهرين وفاضل شهر فى الفيزا والكفيل احمر ومش عارف اطلع اقامة وهو موافق على التنازل ينفع ابدأ فى نفس الاجراءات دى دلوقتى
> ولا لازم استنى شهر كمان لما التأشيرة تنتهى ؟؟


لا مش لازم تنتظر.. الافضل تنقل كفالة باقرب وقت
وتقدر تنقل من احمر بس الكفيل الجديد لازم يكون اخضر


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (31 مايو 2013)

elngar14 قال:


> حضرتك مش فاهمنى انا اقصد انى بقالى شهرين وفاضل شهر فى الفيزا والكفيل احمر ومش عارف اطلع اقامة وهو موافق على التنازل ينفع ابدأ فى نفس الاجراءات دى دلوقتى
> ولا لازم استنى شهر كمان لما التأشيرة تنتهى ؟؟



السلام عليكم 
ياهندسة لازم تستنى شهر كمان لان ده شرط


----------



## هندسة وطن (1 يونيو 2013)

تقدر تنقل بدون اقامة امشى مكتب العمل اولا
روح للهية الهندسية وهم يعطونك خطاب 
ومن مكتب العمل تابع باقى اجراءءت النقل بس لازم 
معاك خطاب من الشركة التى تريد ان تنقل عليها


----------



## trtksa (5 يونيو 2013)

> ولكنهم ايضا يستغلون الظروف اللى انت فيها ويبالغون فى الاتعاب واحنا غصب عننا مضطرون لذلك يعنى استنزاف فى استنزاف (وفى الاخر بيحسدو العمال ويقولو العمال بتحول 150 مليار سنويا بدون ماتستفيد منها الدوله ) ده طبعا غير غرامة التاخير فى استخراج الاقامه وال 2400 ريال غرامة على العمال الاجانب يعنى كله تجارة فى تجارة ولا نستطيع ان نقول غير :​الله المستعان​



الله يصلحك اخى
مش عاجبتك البلد وشروطها اتفضل اتوكل على الله وغادر على بلدك من دون احد يستنزفك زى ما تقول
جالس فى البلد ليه 
الله يصلح حالك


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------



## ahmedqq (23 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن مساعده في هذا الموضوع ضروري
انا بقالي في السعوديه تقريبا تلات اشهر الااسبوع او اقل
و كفيلي متهرب مني و لحد الان لم استخرج الاقامة و هو نطاق موسسته ابيض تراخيص العمل و البلدية منتهيه المهم
و كنت عايز انقل علي كفيل تاني
ايه الي ممكن اعلمه لنقل الكفاله او لاستخراج الاقامة
انا قرائت الموضوع من اوله
بس اظن اني مش محتاج تنزل منه في الفترة ده
و ايه المطلوب مني اني اعمله هو لازم استني لحد ما التلات اشهر ينتهه و لا ممكن اعلم حاجه دلوقتي
ضرورى يا اخوان 
و الله المستعان
انا في المدينة المنورة


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (28 يونيو 2013)

ahmedqq قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن مساعده في هذا الموضوع ضروري
> انا بقالي في السعوديه تقريبا تلات اشهر الااسبوع او اقل
> و كفيلي متهرب مني و لحد الان لم استخرج الاقامة و هو نطاق موسسته ابيض تراخيص العمل و البلدية منتهيه المهم
> ...



السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل اتوكل على الله اذهب لمكتب العمل وقولهم على وضعك بالظبط وهو هيقولولك تعمل ايه مع انك بتقول قرأت الموضوع كله وبتقول ان باقى اسبوع على انقضاء الثلاث شهور يغنى خلاص اعمل زى اللى مكتوب فى الموضوع وقبل ده اذهب الى مكتب العمل قولهم على وضعك وهات ورقة استخراج رخصة مؤقته هتلاقى مكتوب فيها شرط الثلاث شهور وامشى فى الاجراءات وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله هنعمل ايه بس يجيبو الناس من بلادهم علشان يهينوهم هنا وفى الاخر يقولك لو مش عاجبك البلد سيبها  الله المستعان


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (28 يونيو 2013)

trtksa قال:


> الله يصلحك اخى
> مش عاجبتك البلد وشروطها اتفضل اتوكل على الله وغادر على بلدك من دون احد يستنزفك زى ما تقول
> جالس فى البلد ليه
> الله يصلح حالك


 طيب يا خى قبل ماتجيبو الناس من بلادهم وتعذبوهم هنا واللى يشتغلو بيه يصرفوه على اقامات ونقل كفاله ويبقى الشحخص لسه جاى ماكمل شهر ويلاقى نفسة مضطر يستخرج اقامه وينقل كفاله وده طبعا فى رأيك عادى مايدفع ويستلف من ده او ده مش فارقه معاكو والله شغال معايا واحد لسه جاى ماكمل اسبوع ولقى كفيله بيقله انقل كفاله والله محتار يعمل ايه ولسه ماشتغل صلحو انفسكم الاول قبل ماتقولو غادر الى بلدك ماهو انتو مش بتخسرو حاجه والله بعد ماجيت والكفيل قعد 5 شهور مش قادر يطلع اقامه قلتله انا عايز اروح مش عايز اقعد هنا تانى قاللى مش اقدر اخرجلك اللى اذا طلعلتلك اقامه الله المستعان


----------



## callsobhe (12 يوليو 2013)

الأخ *eng.a.h2009*
السلام عليكم
انا المهندس صبحي من سوريا
اتيت بفيزة زيارة عائلية الى السعودية
بدي اسالك من بعد اذنك:
بالنسبة المقال الذي كتبتو بخصوص استخراج اقامة
ممكن انو طلع رخصة عمل مؤقتة مع العلم انو مضى على وجودي ثلاثة أشهر
و شكرالإهتمامك
و اذا الجواب لئ
ممكن تدلني على طريقة اقدر حول من زيارة لإقامة عن طريق معقب أو حدا تاني
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdyassin (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م ملك (15 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## تنمكطئءؤرلاىةوزظ (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Marwa Abd Elhamid (25 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## eng_az87 (25 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين على الاراء​
​


----------



## ابو مطيع (31 يوليو 2013)

شغل جميل


----------



## ENGAYNO (1 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم
سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع​


----------

